# Air dampers



## C.DEPUTY (Aug 19, 2011)

How are ya'll doing? I'm new to this post but been reading for a while and you all seem to know a heck of a lot more than I do. I just built a new pit with a firebox that sets even with the grill. The pit is heavy and I have been using the door of the fire box to let the air flow in. Do any of you have a easy solution on the best way to add dampers to the box so I don't have to turn the pit into the wind all the time. I'm not a welder, but I can cut and stick ok. I guess I'm looking for direction on how to build an adjustible damper. Thanks


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

Here is an example of how I did one on an offset smoker build from a couple years ago.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

I did an Finite Element Analysis and some hand calcs to determine proper ventilation on this one, though. Your requirements might be a little different.

I tested this one with Flir Thermal Imaging camera to make sure my design and concept panned out. Below is a photo as it was getting warmed up. You can see the temps (colors) remain pretty even across the grill surface.


----------



## C.DEPUTY (Aug 19, 2011)

That was a great picture. Just what I needed to see. I'm going to cut it out this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

If you give me the volume of your smoke chamber and exhaust, I can calculate the required area you will need on that damper for adequate ventilation.

Or better yet, just give me the diameter and length of your smoke chamber, firebox and the diameter/length of your exhaust and I will tell you the area required for your inlet.

If you have a square firebox, I will need the volume or H, W, and L.


----------

